# Fatal accident in W. London involving green lorry



## bof (18 Jan 2011)

Can anyone on here definitively supply the name of the lorry firm involved in this accident reported by the Hounslow Chronicle?

"A lorry driver has been arrested after a crash on the Great West Road this morning in which a man died.

Police are appealing for witnesses after being called to the A4 near to the Gillette corner junction with Syon Lane at 9.15am.

One of the passengers of a blue Citreon Saxo was pronounced dead at the scene and the other two occupants of the car were taken to hospital with minor injuries, after colliding with a *green builders wagon*. "


----------



## KingRolo (20 Jan 2011)

It was a Murphies lorry.


----------



## bof (20 Jan 2011)

KingRolo said:


> It was a Murphies lorry.



Thank you


----------



## jamesbond007 (28 Feb 2011)

just curious to know why you wanted to know the company name of the lorry?


----------



## bof (11 Mar 2011)

Only just spotted this question.

There is a firm in West London with a very poor safety record and their trucks are green. It's not Murphy's.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Mar 2011)

Thames Materials?


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Mar 2011)

slowmotion said:


> Thames Materials?


that's the one. A sad and sorry tale.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Mar 2011)

Am I reading this right and the suggestion is that this a THIRD case.

There was the cyclist, killed, then the Japanese businessman in a black taxi.

If this is another Thames Materials vehicle then they really do need closing down.

Edited - there is no mention of the company in the story, is this supposition?


----------



## slowmotion (11 Mar 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> Am I reading this right and the suggestion is that this a THIRD case.
> 
> There was the cyclist, killed, then the Japanese businessman in a black taxi.
> 
> ...



I was just replying to bof's question about the name of a company with a poor safety record and green lorries.


----------



## ohnovino (11 Mar 2011)

Bit of a Twilight Zone thread, this one. It was started two months ago, and the first two replies are from people who've never posted again.


----------



## bof (13 Mar 2011)

My supposition on reading the original story was that it was Thames, but it was not according to the reply I got and Murphys do have green trucks. (I asked the Hounslow Gazzette but got no answer from them).

Odd how both the the reply and that guy asking a follow up were single message posterswho looked like they joined just for the one message - thanks for spotting this.


----------



## sheddy (16 Mar 2011)

now on wikipedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thames_Materials


----------

